# How do i get my cat to poo inside!



## davespilbrow (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi

I want to try and get my cat to do her business in her litter tray and not in other peoples gardens. I recently went away over night and left her inside the house and she hadnt gone at all, she was just waiting to go outside and do it.

I really dont want all my neighbours hating me, even if I can get her to go in my own garden that would be ok I dont mind cleaning it up.

Does anyone have any tips?

Dave


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i use old teabags with teatree oil on them to stop cats pooing on my lawn, so you could reccomend this to your neighbours.
have you tried putting your cats poo in the litter tray?


----------



## davespilbrow (Aug 5, 2008)

I've never seen my cat poo outside, i dont know where she goes to do it so i cant do that.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

you could ask your neighbours?
and at the same time let them know you will clean up any poo!
My personal concern(when cats poo in my garden)is are the offenders wormed


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Don't use cat litter, get dirt and earth from outside as that is what she is used to pooing on.

Once you have got her going in a tray, you can gradually mix it with cat litter to get her used to it.


----------



## davespilbrow (Aug 5, 2008)

I could try that and see but when we first got her from the rescue place and had to keep her in for a month before letting her outside she had no problem going in the litter.


----------

